# who was pathbreaker



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

saw his post then he got banned.. maybe close to my name trailbreaker
didn't see what cause him to get banned


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

I don't mean to be tellin tales outta school but I heard rumors that OSG was behind his getting banned.
OSG draws a lot of water around here. The poor slob never stood a chance....
Just sayin.


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

The story I heard was that Matulemj got him banned. They had been talking online and met at some gas station to fish some secret spot MJ's buddy had caught a big fish out of the WWR at. Well it turns out he was one of those touchy feely guys always putting his hand on Matulemj's shoulder and even hugging him after a nice fish. And as everyone know the WWR river is the best fishing in the state so it was a lot of hugging. Matulemj said he didn't mind at first cause the guys he fishes with all the time are real jerks but it just got outta hand. Well the guy ended up stalking him. He'd just happen to show up wherever MJ was. Calling him at night that sorta thing. I didn't want to ask him about it so I asked House and House said it's true, the guys Matulemj fishes with are real jerks...


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm calling foul. Everybody knows Matulemj doesn't fish anymore.
Smells fishy to me. Nice attempt to cover your dark and twisty tracks OSG.


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

I can neither confirm, nor deny these allegations. Sorry TB.


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Your just mad cause you don't have a cool fuzzy hat like me and Matulemj. If you had went fishing up that creek with Imalt that had all the goats like we did you would have gotten one too. We even sent one up to QM hoping he would tell us all his big smallie spots on the upper GMR but we didn't make it big enough to fit his head and he got mad and never posted again. Matulemj is a victim here and your being insensitive...


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Somebody has something against Imalt.I know some of his posts were comical but must have pi$$ed somebody off.We all are not perfect.Whoever it is should fess up.I actually enjoyed Imalt's posts.Gotta have some humor!!!




Roscoe


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

What makes you so sure I ain't gotta fuzzy hat?
I have more hats than Imelda Marcos had shoes! 
With a head like mine, you need to keep it under wraps!
It's only because Matulemj (aka #Fishingisgay) threatened me with physical harm and lengthy, costly lawsuits that I refrain from wearing my fuzzy hat. He claims his "look" is patented.


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

Roscoe said:


> Somebody has something against Imalt.I know some of his posts were comical but must have pi$$ed somebody off.We all are not perfect.Whoever it is should fess up.I actually enjoyed Imalt's posts.Gotta have some humor!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Were you listening to the dudes story?


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

You mean OSG's story?I read it.Didn't sound like Ian to me.But I was not there.But what's that got to do with him being banned on this Website?



Roscoe


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

Who's this Imalt? And why does he have so many shoes?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

I did find out that in the trading card game Theros if you have a Pathbreaker Wurm and it is paired with another creature, both creatures have trample.

(Not sure if they have a Trailbreaker Wurm I lost interest about halfway down the page. Those fantasy game dudes have even less of a life than a fisherman in winter.)


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Roscoe said:


> You mean OSG's story?I read it.Didn't sound like Ian to me.But I was not there.But what's that got to do with him being banned on this Website?
> Roscoe


You mean the one where Ian, Blake and Lowell got the strippers drunk or the one where he shot at me seven times mistaking me for a polar bear? Those are the only two stories I have about him. Well there is that one really strange one but I never told that one to anybody. It still bothers me to even think about it and I know it troubles Dan a lot too...


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

Imelda had the shoes
Matulemj sports a fuzzy hat
What does Imalt getting banned have to do with any of that?

Trailbreaker writes haikus 
Old stinks's a bear?
This poem ain't one but I'm not sure I cares.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

co-angler said:


> Imelda had the shoes
> Matulemj sports a fuzzy hat
> What does Imalt getting banned have to do with any of that?
> 
> ...


bravo my hat off to you good sir


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Who was Pathbreaker? Indeed, it is a question we all undoubtedly ask ourselves, as we are gathered here on this day of remembrance. We each knew Pathbreaker in our own special ways, unique to each of us. It may also be said that none of us truly knew Pathbreaker; for a man's true self is only known to the Mods above. The Mods work in mysterious ways! Alas, taken from this world so soon, the Mods had other plans for him. He is with them now; residing in their kingdom, where he may better serve they. He will continue on in each of us, however, in our hearts. He will be with us each day, guiding our thoughts and living in our prayers.
Rest in peace.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

trailbreaker said:


> bravo my hat off to you good sir


Hey TB,don't give anybody that hat I sent you!



Roscoe


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

co-angler said:


> I'm calling foul. Everybody knows Matulemj doesn't fish anymore.
> Smells fishy to me. Nice attempt to cover your dark and twisty tracks OSG.



STOP THE PRESS! RECENT EVIDENCE HAS JUST COME TO MY ATTENTION REGARDING THE TRUE IDENTITY OF THIS PATHBREAKER...

It would appear that Matulemj and Trailbreaker are not telling us the full story. DeltaOscar sent me this picture just now which clearly shows that Mike and TB are in fact *best fishing friends* and have been fishing together behind our backs.

All those lies you told me Matulemj...about you not fishing any more because you have cramps, or when you told me that your pet newt just died and you were feeling blue, and that time when you said you had a hot date with "a co-worker" but I wasn't supposed to tell your fiancee because she wouldn't understand why her bikinis weren't in the same drawers when she came home. ALL OF THOSE WERE LIES!!!

And, YOU, Mr. TRAILBREAKER...Don't even get me started! I thought we were pals and here you go fishing with Mike behind my back. I hope you and Mike catch a lot of fish together...lots of stinky, small SHAD.

I think this Pathbreaker is really just a cover name for when you two are done fishing and get together to post your pictures. So Trailbreaker _is _Pathbreaker who really _is _Matulemj! yea. exactly. I just Matlock'd the both of you.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Wow.........just wow. You guys are nuts....All of you. It's too early in the winter for all of this shenanigance. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishin sw ohio (Nov 5, 2013)

HOUSE said:


> STOP THE PRESS! RECENT EVIDENCE HAS JUST COME TO MY
> 
> 
> I think this Pathbreaker is really just a cover name for when you two are done fishing and get together to post your pictures. So Trailbreaker _is _Pathbreaker who really _is _Matulemj! yea. exactly. I just Matlock'd the both of you.
> ...


. 



I'm in awe!


----------



## chrism1367 (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm trying to figure out what in the hell you guys are talking about

Sent from my EVO using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

ya know what?......between Coangler,OSG, house,Matulemj and delta....theres enough pot stirring on here to get everyone banned! lol!


----------



## fisherFL (Oct 23, 2012)

If this is how crazy December is I don't even wanna know what January and February are gonna be like on the SW board...


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

9Left said:


> ya know what?......between Coangler,OSG, house,Matulemj and delta....theres enough pot stirring on here to get everyone banned! lol!


What???? we are as pure as the driven snow. Well everybody but Delta. This is all his fault. If Co-angler wants to dress in women's shoes who is Delta to make fun of him? Shame on you Deltaoscar.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

trailbreaker said:


> saw his post then he got banned.. maybe close to my name trailbreaker
> didn't see what cause him to get banned


Former member. 

Satisfied?


----------

